# Movies with plot twists



## slime (May 21, 2011)

ex: fight club, shutter island

yeah i love mindfuck movies with plot twists, especially psychological thrillers. does anyone have any good recommendations? i'm in the movie watching mood so i'd be open to almost any genre. i love following the foreshadowing and over analyzing every last detail in an endeavor to have it all pieced together by the end.

otherwise discuss movies with plot twists here, review them, give your opinion on whether or not you like them, etc!!

i'm contemplating on reviewing all the ones i've watched and remember in this first post, and continue adding reviews to this post as i watch them. well more like a summarized opinion rather than a review.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

The only one I can think of is Vanilla Sky, I'm not sure why I am drawing a blank >.<

I disliked Shutter Island, I thought the movie was cheesy, and the book was predictable.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

As I've said before on PerC. Fight Club is easily my favorite movie.

I won't spoil this for anyone that hasn't seen the movie yet, but it has one of my favorite movie plot twists ever. After watching the movie, it seems so obvious in hindsight. Almost every single thing that the main character says basically leads up to every plot twist in the film. Still, other than the plot twists, it's a great movie that takes multiple viewings in order to fully understand it. After watching the movie, one becomes "enlightened" in a way, as there are many philosophical views in it as well.


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

@Axe have you read the book? If it's your favorite movie (as it is mine) then you'll appreciate the book. The movie doesn't even compare (the book is that good).

I'm not sure what would qualify a "twist" so forgive me if some of these movies don't fit, but:
Black Swan
Primal Fear
The Usual Suspects
Seven
Donnie Darko
Memento
12 Monkeys


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

@progBOT Sounds like I'll have to read the book as well.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

From recent viewings, I'll have to say 

The Recruit










You will believe the illusion in this film, and wont catch a whiff of the deception. Seriously underrated, and as a fan of the genre, its one of the best espionage films ever made.


----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd recommend Miller's Crossing. It's one of the darker Coen Brothers' films chock full of twists and Machiavellian characters, played by Albert Finney, John Turturro and Gabriel Byrne just to name a few.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

The only one I can think of at the top of my head is The Machinist with Christian Bale but, if you've seen (somewhat of a spoiler) Fight Club the twists are very similar and can be spotted about 30 minutes into the movie. Despite that, it's still a good film.


----------



## Bunker Man (Jan 4, 2011)

Primer has a good twist combined with an ever increasing set of things you have to follow. It's a little slow for most people, though. And saying that it has a twist probably ruins what the twist is.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Primal fear was a good movie. Edward Norton. It had a really cool story line, with a plot that would surprise most in the end.


----------



## fairytales (Nov 15, 2010)

The Orphan.. but its a guessable twist


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

I just watched *Vertigo* last night: amazing movie. 1958 Alfred Hitchcock at his best starring James Stewart. It's got some nice twists and is a timeless, incredibly done movie.


----------



## Erevos (Jun 5, 2011)

Hide and Seek and The Tourist have plot twists.Both cool movies.


----------



## hteeba (Feb 5, 2011)

The Wicker Man (1973) - IMDb


----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)

hteeba said:


> The Wicker Man (1973) - IMDb


That really is an unsettling one to watch. Christopher Lee is tops as always, but I admit the ending threw me.


----------



## hteeba (Feb 5, 2011)

saynomore said:


> That really is an unsettling one to watch. Christopher Lee is tops as always, but I admit the ending threw me.


'plot twist' becomes a mere understatement in wicker man. It's more of a plot uprooting and waving it in the viewer's face before (literally) setting it on fire- and I loved every second of it. All those masks and costumes and music ... it is indeed unsettling.


----------



## ThisAnonymous (Feb 24, 2011)

It's funny that you guys should mention Fight Club. The book was absolutely nerve-wrecking for me because I never wanted to know what would happen next but I could not put the book down. Anything based on a Chuck Palahniuk novel would be awesome, actually. 

In any case, my contribution would probably be Insidious. I'm sure there are others, but at the moment this is what comes to mind. I was fully anticipating one thing until it hit me in tbr face, completely off guard. Couldn't sleep for days.


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

Shutter island was just one big misdirect.

eg loog over you left shoulder for 119mins
ahaha
look over your rite shoulder 
My finest masterpiece. may I have a billion dollars please  
fin



to be fair i enjoyed fightclub shutter island (bar the very end) inception (bar the very end) prestige 

and die hard 2 cos I like the the goodies to all be villainous villains

was that the one where he walked on broken glass hmm


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

Two of my favourite twists are the ones in _The Usual Suspects_ and _Se7en_... and both of them involve Kevin Spacey.


----------



## Palaver (Jan 5, 2010)

Nobody watches non-Hollywood films?

*The Secret in Their Eyes* (Argentina)
*Oldboy* (South Korea)
*Devils on the Doorstep* (China)
*Internal Affairs* (Hong Kong)
*Perfume: The Story of a Murderer* (Germany)
*Bad Education* (Spain)
*Ben X* (Belgium)
*Bird People in China* (Japan)
*Adam's Apples* (Denmark)
*Vengeance* (France)
*I Served the King of England* (Czech) <-- This movie is pure gold.

I tried to be diverse with this list though Spain and South Korea produce the best films with complicated stories and plot twists. Spanish films are more intellectual. South Korean films are more shocking. But I'd definitely recommend South Korean films if like plot twists with originality.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I just watched The Machinist, I'd heard a little about it, I knew it was supposed to be one of these thrillers that really keeps you thinking. The contrary to me, I felt like a little kid was holding my hand telling me what's going on in a movie I've already seen. I won't say which movie as @Harley already mentioned it. No offense to anyone who did enjoy The Machinist, I just felt that they were like, "SEE THIS PURTY PICTURE I DRAWED YOU!" - yes, child, we see, it's nearly a copy of something else we've already seen.

@Palaver I've seen Oldboy, it was ruined by a gory movie "count down" kind of show. They shouldn't have mentioned the spoilers but apparently some idiot editing the show together decided that basically the entire movie should be ruined. I've seen quite a few of Chan-wook Park's films, I've enjoyed them so far.


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

Basic with John Travolta. If you can get to the end of this semi-slow movie featuring Samuel L. Jackson, then the twist at the end will blow your mind.


----------



## 22857 (May 31, 2011)

Moon Child.

I can't remember if there is really any "plot twists" but the movie does change direction at least once.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Bunker Man said:


> Primer has a good twist combined with an ever increasing set of things you have to follow. It's a little slow for most people, though. And saying that it has a twist probably ruins what the twist is.


Seconding this. I don't wanna give too much away to those who haven't seen it but it made so much sense it made my head implode.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm a fan of plot twits, as long as they aren't incredibly stupid, obvious, or completely nonsensical. Twilight Zone has been on all weekend and I've been enjoying a lot of the twists so many of the episodes had. "Spiral" is a movie I watched fairly recently with a good twist-






Someone mentioned Spanish movies and Fermat's Room is a good example too-


----------



## ladybugxD (Mar 19, 2011)

I would go for *THE SIXTH SENSE* or the *STAR WARS: EPISODE V* lol
Also, I think *HARD CANDY* still counts.


----------



## LittleBird1923 (Jul 28, 2011)

I really enjoyed* Momento. *I had to watch it more than once to figure out what was going on.


----------



## Seren (Jan 20, 2011)

Hard Candy. A 14 year old girl starts speaking with a man in his 30's over the internet, and they decide to meet up... This is a plot twist movie, remember? It's not what it looks like. Hard Candy leans towards psychological thrillers and justice. It's a very good movie.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm surprised no one else has mentioned Session 9. Fantastic movie with a real mindfuck ending.


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not sure if these have been posted yet but..

*Eraserhead*, you eather hate it or love it, there's no inbetween, it remains clear however this is an undeniable masterpiece by _David Lynch._

_*Donnie Darko,*_ just watch it, there's no denying that this is truely cinema at it's best.

*The Rocky Horror Picture Show*, not really a mindfuck but its all over the show, a beautiful mess, per se.

*2001: A Space Odyssey*, a little slow, but totally worht it if you're willingto sit it trhrough. The end is an iconic trip out,

*Mullholland Drive,* another masterpiece by _David Lynch._

The best of the best mindfucks out there. ;D


----------



## aibohphobia (Aug 7, 2011)

'eXistenZ' - pretty much most movies by David Cronenburg
and as mentioned...David Lynch movies are notorious mind fucks...especially 'Inland Empire'. my personal favorite by him is 'Wild at Heart'.
erm...Jan Svankmajer's pretty great, too.


----------



## Ubbo (Apr 22, 2011)

hteeba said:


> The Wicker Man (1973) - IMDb


This is a plot twist that can be seen coming miles away but it still shocks me every time I watch this movie. I would call this a perfect ending.


----------



## demented (Aug 8, 2011)

The Skeleton Key


----------

